# Where do you buy arrows?



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't order from a place in the USA and have them shipped, but can't cross the bridge to pick them up and I'm not paying a fortune in shipping plus HST. 

Where do you get your arrows here?

Thanx

Bounced plenty off the metal fence top rail... lost several I can't find even with metal detector... need some inserts and points too.


----------



## mikesven (Sep 23, 2019)

Canada archery online!


Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I heard that Ontario Archery Supply has a bunch of Carbon Express on sale.


----------



## Victor Triumph (Jun 12, 2020)

I order from Alternative Sporting Services in England. Their prices are a little lower than Lancaster Archery Supply. Thus far Canada Customs has not charged sales tax on my orders from Alternative but they always charge sales tax on orders from LAS. Be careful watching the shipping cost from Alternative though. As you add items the shipping cost sometimes suddenly leaps up a crazy amount.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

Distribution plein air ,has goldtip arrows easton arrows ,black eagle arrows ,free shipping over 100.00 order,if not oversize box


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

I try to support my local shop (Boutique L'Archerot in Gatineau, QC) for arrows. They generally have a good stock of CE's and can order other models if I'm feeling picky


----------



## jmarc101 (Jul 1, 2020)

There's a nice place on the reserve in Khanawake, near Montreal. Close to Playground Poker. Mom and pops shop, native, very nice people and BONUS no taxes because on reserve.


----------



## rhallett (Nov 28, 2012)

Canadaarcheryonline.com 

Their staff are great to deal with!


----------



## N1nja3 (Jul 22, 2020)

I try to buy at Wolf's Den just because I love their 3D range and it's so cheap. Bought arrows from them in person just to support their shop


----------



## The Baron (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm close enough to shop in person at Ontario Archery Supply in Belleville. I buy my arrows and shafts there (I'm using black Eagle shafts - not sure what else they carry). Hailee is great and can order just about anything you want.


----------



## rotor205 (Oct 23, 2007)

If you are out west , i would recommend T&F coutry sports , in Prince George BC , Ted always has a great stock and great prices


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

I ordered 2 dozen CX Mayhem DS Hunter 350s from Ebay. They came up from the States with no issues. They'll end up being my mucking around arrows since they're too floppy for much else, since I'm going with a higher FOC. Locally I deal with Jim Bows or Wyld Archery. If I knew of a Black Eagle dealer in Alberta (I even e-mailed Black Eagle and got no response) I'd get some of those.

And sometimes you get lucky and can find good arrows on Amazon.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

BOH Archery in BC sells Black Eagle. Just got some BE inserts from there.


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

4 Fletch said:


> BOH Archery in BC sells Black Eagle. Just got some BE inserts from there.


I was going to order from there until I saw the shipping cost. I can get Gold Tips for less. But if I make it down that way when I go back to work, I'm not averse to stopping in.


----------

